

MIT Miscounts Its New B-School Students - dwynings
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444083304578018610327120942.html

======
qq66
I'm surprised that they had trouble finding people to take the one-year
deferral. It would be a great opportunity to have a year to explore whatever
you wanted to with the knowledge that if whatever you did wasn't working out
after a year, you could go to a top business school.

------
001sky
Interesting article. Title should be modified (by WSJ). The reported error was
not one of 'counting'. In fact, they counted all too well. And responded
accordingly. ie,

 _MIT <Mis-forecasts> Matriculation Rate of MBA Students_

